# Dublin Airport Duty Free Prices



## divadsnilloc (1 Oct 2010)

Does anybody know how much 200 Benson & Hedges are in the duty free in Dublin? I know it's cheaper if you are flying to the Canaries but how do the prices compare to buying them in France or Spain for example?


----------



## fizzelina (1 Oct 2010)

200 B&H is €38.50 in Spain. I'm not sure the DAA shop price but as far as I know you won't get duty free prices in Dublin if you are flying within the EU.


----------



## suemoo1 (1 Oct 2010)

Are you going to one of the canary islands?


----------



## foxylady (1 Oct 2010)

Can u buy b & H in Spain?


----------



## Graham_07 (1 Oct 2010)

Not sure about B&H in Spain, but EU prices are high €30's for 200. Canaries are about €20 for 200. B&H in Canaries about €18.


----------



## divadsnilloc (1 Oct 2010)

You can buy B & H in Spain (Around €38) and in the Canaries for around €22. I'm going to France where it costs around €50 for B & H. I know you can't buy duty free when travelling within the EU but I think you can buy tax free???


----------



## Sumatra (2 Oct 2010)

For some reason Dublin Duty Free use a very confusing one price for outside EU and another for duty free. In other major European airports they tend to have one price no matter where you are going. I also find prices at Dublin Duty free are more expensive than you can get in town and leave my shopping to the airport on the return journey. The only bargain they have is Taittinger Champagne for €22 duty free (for New Year) all the other Champagne brands they carry are much cheaper in O'briens or Mitchells. Sorry don't know about B&H. Hopefully the new T2 will be a better shopping experoience.


----------



## shesells (3 Oct 2010)

Sumatra said:


> For some reason Dublin Duty Free use a very confusing one price for outside EU and another for duty free. In other major European airports they tend to have one price no matter where you are going.



It's quite simple?? You can only buy duty free alcohol and tobacco if you're travelling outside the EU. They advertise the duty free price but don't want to stop EU travellers from buying the stuff hence the EU travel price.

Cosmetics, perfume, electronics etc are all tax free at the airport regardless of destination.

What I've found in other European airports is they have sections for all travellers, and sections for travellers outside the EU only. That's how they only have one price on some stuff.


----------



## Sumatra (3 Oct 2010)

Shesells, take Heathrow for example. If I went DUB-LHR-HKG I won't buy (say Champagne) in DUB because LHR will be cheaper. If I'm travelling just a LHR-DUB sector I'll still be able to buy a bottle at the same price I bought it for on the LHR-HKG sector so I can't see a difference. In DUB they could sell it to me at the Duty free price but the Duty free price is still more expensive than say my local branch of O'Briens so no incentive. In DUB duty free they have a guarantee that they are cheaper than downtown but when you look into their definition of what they call down town you can understand how they can make a claim that is really worthless also their much publicised shop and collect service is not available to their duty free prices. I just hope when they open T2, their Duty free prices will encourage people to spend because at present the only people who feel they are making a saving are those who don't know their prices.


----------



## fizzelina (4 Oct 2010)

foxylady said:


> Can u buy b & H in Spain?


 
Yes you can, just saw them there last week for €38.50 for 200 in a tobacco newsagents. It's worth noting that if you wait to get them in Malaga airport they are more expensive there. I don't smoke but a friend asked me to check the prices.


----------



## Bluebells (6 Oct 2010)

26 euro on Aer Lingus


----------

